# HONG KONG TACKLE SHOPS



## Knuckle (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey people,
Going to Hong Kong for a few days and was wondering if any of you have purchased tackle over there recently?
I have been searching on the net and found a few places but all the comments and reccomendations from other fishos are about 3 years old.
Heard its good for purchasing, lures and in particular squid jigs but not much on reels etc.
Any help or advice appreciated.
Cheers
Knuckle


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey dude,
The _general_ concensus is to avoid buying expensive stuff that you may need warranty back up on in the future - I personally wouldn't buy reels, but I would go nuts buying lures, lines and hooks at the right price. (I had a bad experience a few years back with some game reels).
Can't help you with any stores but I'm sure someone else will have something for you.
Good catching up the other week mate - I expect you'll be at the Sydney ABT round?
Regards,
Greg


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

My wife is from Hong Kong and I've spent quite a bit of time there. I shop at Triton Fishing Equipment Co.

They have outlets in:
Sha Tin
Tseung Kwan O
Kwa Wan
Jordan
Kwai Fong
Wan Chai

My local was the Wan Chai store. They were helpful and had pretty much anything I could need.

Really though, I haven't found Hong Kong to be a really cheap place for buying fishing tackle, unlike a lot of other stuff (clothing, electric goods, watches, etc) which you can purchase cheap in Hong Kong.


----------



## Knuckle (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Greg and Ranger,
Thanks for the replies i really appreciate it. Got 2 days to myself while the mrs is working, so i cant wait to explore and find some tackle. thinking buying lots of lures and jigs and if i see a quality reel at the right price will prob buy also.
Ranger, will def be going to triton tackle, also found another one po kee, just have to find them now, Lol.
Greg, yeah mate was good catching up, if i still have the yak reckon i will be at the ABT, is it in Jan again?
Thanks again Guys.
KNUCKLE


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Knuckle, let me know where (town) you are staying, and I'll provide the address for the nearest store to that area if you need it. I would imagine though that if you are staying in HK, you'll either be on HK Island (Wan Chai store)or Kowloon side (Jordan store).

Every store will have at least one assistant who has some level of Ingrish speaking skills too. ;-)

If you need help with something in particular, I have a friend living in Hong Kong who is somewhat of a fishing fanatic, and she may be able to help point you in the right direction. Let me know if you need help or advice with anything else!

If you haven't been to HK before it's pretty "in your face" and the hustle and bustle doesn't end. Don't be polite, but instead when you go into a store, transport, etc, and want service, just barge through like everyone else does, or you'll get pushed aside and ignored. HK is a pretty safe place and if you can deal with the crowds it's quite enjoyable. Food is excellent (and safe) so try out the little places where the locals eat, as they will have the best food, and don't be afraid to sample from the little noodle stalls on the side of the road.


----------



## Knuckle (Apr 2, 2008)

Ranger,
Thanks agian mate, check your pm


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Knuckle, I've sent you a pretty lengthy reply. I hope it's a help to you! Enjoy ya trip and let me know if I can help!

Now for the bad news! The fishing over there can be pretty sh*t at best!

There's an abundance of fresh seafood everywhere you turn though, so after a long and disappointing days fishing, treat yaself to a feed of HK's finest! Don't be afraid to experiment too. Some of the food looks disgusting to us, but be adventurous and give it a go, some of it will really surprise you! I can vouch for the water beetles, congealed clots of pigs blood, chicken hearts, fungus, and a few things I never did get to identify! :lol:


----------



## Knuckle (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replys guys.
Heading over on Friday morning, back next Wed the of to Fraser with the boys for the annual fishing trip! cant wait. will let you know how i get on when i get back.
Thanks again
Knuckle


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Hey, bring me back one of these, and I'll fix ya up when you return!


----------

